# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Патч с новой транспортной накладной

## dimsunv

Други, поделитесь файлом патча.
И как на новой платформе обновить классификаторы банков? Способ с переименованием архива почему-то уже не работает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Други, поделитесь файлом патча.
> И как на новой платформе обновить классификаторы банков? Способ с переименованием архива почему-то уже не работает


Классификатор
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg
Добавлена печатная форма транспортной накладной, которая утверждена Постановлением Правительства от 21.12.2020 №2200. Форма действует с 01.01.2021 по 01.01.2027.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sj9J/MzVH5zuw7

----------

A1ice1990 (14.01.2021), Arina2013 (19.01.2021), asun (13.01.2021), Automative (28.04.2021), azamantis (04.02.2021), Dime86 (13.01.2021), dimsunv (10.01.2021), Kirill_2014 (13.01.2021), kompbuh (12.01.2021), satord (23.01.2021), VulFi (25.01.2021), Yamarfel (11.01.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021), Альша (17.01.2021), Елатерина (20.01.2021), Катарина82 (05.02.2021), Электроник82 (10.01.2021)

----------


## A1ice1990

Спасибо за бух, а можно такое же, но для
> 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 - Выпущена в виде патча 30.12.20

----------


## Елатерина

Добрый день. А инструкцию как воспользоваться патчами для юзера)))?

----------


## A1ice1990

> Добрый день. А инструкцию как воспользоваться патчами для юзера)))?


https://www.online-ufa.ru/content/articles/patch-1c/

----------

satord (23.01.2021), Елатерина (22.01.2021)

----------


## Arina2013

Здравствуйте! Внешней обработки ТН для Бухгалтерии предприятия, редакции 2.0 нет случайно?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Внешней обработки ТН для Бухгалтерии предприятия, редакции 2.0 нет случайно?


https://infostart.ru/public/1359373/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zi1a/hHFqZg74J

----------

Arina2013 (27.01.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021)

----------


## afrmsss

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ВПФ для УПП

----------


## Sub-Zero

Поделитесь пожалуйста Транспортная накладная №2200 для УТ 11

----------


## azamantis

> Классификатор
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg
> Добавлена печатная форма транспортной накладной, которая утверждена Постановлением Правительства от 21.12.2020 №2200. Форма действует с 01.01.2021 по 01.01.2027.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sj9J/MzVH5zuw7


святой человек

----------


## vitea7

Тоже столкнулся со сложностью обновления. А версия ТТН2200 для УТ 10.3 есть у кого-то?

----------


## Павел Т

Добрый день, то же нужна ТТН2200 для УТ 10.3 кто нибудь может поделиться?

----------


## vitea7

http://www.unibytes.com/VkCEeUwq47ULqw-Us4P3UgBB ТТН 2200 для УТ 10.3

----------

ArtFox (19.02.2021), GriLlo (18.02.2021), paveldr (02.03.2021), yoric88 (16.03.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021), Бит (19.02.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день, кто нибудь может поделиться? Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) №2200 для УНФ

----------


## andysb

Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) №2200 для УТ11. Поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## ДимДимыч

> Классификатор
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg
> Добавлена печатная форма транспортной накладной, которая утверждена Постановлением Правительства от 21.12.2020 №2200. Форма действует с 01.01.2021 по 01.01.2027.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sj9J/MzVH5zuw7


Добрый день! Не работает ссылка. Сделайте ещё раз, плиз.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Не работает ссылка. Сделайте ещё раз, плиз.


Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.87.22 программы Бухгалтерия предприятия
Добавлена печатная форма транспортной накладной, которая утверждена Постановлением Правительства от 21.12.2020 №2200. Форма действует с 01.01.2021 по 01.01.2027.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tAiE/VaawQEkyj
Для более поздних релизов Бухгалтерии патч не нужен.
Актуальные версии классификаторов на 16.02.2021 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ofc/zrWTqD7a5

----------


## ЛЛариса

Добрый день! Вы смогли найти патч для ерп 2? Поделитесь, если есть. Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Вы смогли найти патч для ерп 2? Поделитесь, если есть. Спасибо.


Добрый день! Какой релиз ЕРП у Вас сейчас стоит?

----------


## ЛЛариса

Релиз ерп 2.5.6.98.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Релиз ерп 2.5.6.98.


Это релиз февральский. Возможно в нем уже она реализована в самой конфигурации (под рукой нет этой базы)! Вот нашел от 31 декабря 2020 года для релиза более раннего, чем Ваш. А для Вашего релиза его уже нет. По всей видимости его уже обновили в конфигурации:
https://dropmefiles.com/LifR2

----------

ЛЛариса (19.02.2021)

----------


## Rusw

Есть у кого-нибудь новая ТТН форма для УПП?

----------


## Rusw

Есть у кого-нибудь новая ТТН форма для УПП?

----------


## Izumkin

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, люди добрые
Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) №2200 для УТ10.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, люди добрые
> Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) №2200 для УТ10.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rzXV/tYfjwrCZG

----------

ZapMos (17.04.2021)

----------


## Automative

Прошу повторить, если не затруднит.




> Классификатор
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg
> Добавлена печатная форма транспортной накладной, которая утверждена Постановлением Правительства от 21.12.2020 №2200. Форма действует с 01.01.2021 по 01.01.2027.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sj9J/MzVH5zuw7

----------


## desant_14

Здравствуйте! Можете поделиться файлом патча для УТ 11, если есть. Ссылки не работают(

----------


## shttd

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста новой формой ТТН (2116) для ут 10.3 или для УПП

----------


## rougudz

http://fil.su/ftp/files/PUBID_161577...ормы).epf

----------


## A1ice1990

Выдает ошибку

----------

